# subaru 22b needs detailing (monaghan area)



## final-spin (Feb 8, 2009)

belongs to a mate of mine, only uses it once or twice a year, its dry stored and hes thinking of having it detailed (ive talked him into it)

anyone near this are that would do it? and also a ball park figure?

thanks guys


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

I have sent you a pm


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

final-spin said:


> belongs to a mate of mine, only uses it once or twice a year, its dry stored and hes thinking of having it detailed (ive talked him into it)
> 
> anyone near this are that would do it? and also a ball park figure?
> 
> thanks guys


What sort of nic is the body work? Any dents etc? I have a friend that does dent removal in the Monaghan area....:lol:


----------

